# Show me your sable gsd



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm just curious how my puppy would look full grown i got him at 8 wks he's now 8.5 months old. He change a lot from when I got him until now 



















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lone Star Hunter (Apr 26, 2011)

*Lone Star's Silver King vom Landhaus*

Attached are a few pictures of my Sable Shepherd. He has his Sch H2 and weighs 120 pounds. Maybe this will help you visualize what your pup will look like in a few years.


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

That's a nice dog and look health thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tug (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice looking dogs. How tall is your 120 lb boy?


----------

